# whats so special about old skool Alpine 3545



## herc (Mar 18, 2008)

Pls dont mind my ignorance... but what is so special about Alpine 3545. I have seen them going for 700 bucks! they are 2 channel 350 x 2 , 700 x 1 bridged at 4ohms. Specs dont say they are 1 ohm stable (means limited application?). I wonder what makes them so special - I am sure there should be equally good sounding amps from todays world with the same rating for far less.... 
Just curious if someone should spend 500-600 on an Alpine 3545 or are better and more efficient stuff available for the same price.
I am sure many could chime in on that....


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

mostly history, that was alpines first real power amp with any balls.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

didn't RC have several of them in his car way back when?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

no, speakerworks installed and used 5 of them, and then sold the car to RC


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

hehe, very factual there. but I think RC (Dick) did recone the subs and then custom built the waveguides and had NASA grow some diamonds on the diaphram of the driver for them. and also built his own noisegate. But the car was pretty much the same as when purchased from Speakerworks. and that car did sound good


----------



## herc (Mar 18, 2008)

So, nothing special about that but being part of Alpine's history. That means I can have better alternatives - could someone chime in with some good mono amp models that are competitive on price as well


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I would look into the phoenix gold rsd amps on ebay they are very nice for the dollars


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think those amps were "special" based on the fact that they put out heavy duty power, and at the time it was "new" to get 2 channels with that much wattage. The car did sound great, and there are great debates even today about what Richard (Dick) did to the car after it was purchased from speakerworks. But back OT, the amps are nothing special other than how powerful they were at the time. just my .02


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

amen, bro

what I tried to convey earlier was that alpine at the time didnt really make strong amps. this one kinda broke the mold


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah, dejo I forgot to add that you nailed it I believe on the reasoning behind the amp and its specialness.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=323560&postcount=13


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

the answer has been lurking, I just couldnt figure it out.

it was the first amp the get uncovered for ampguts. haha


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

BigRed said:


> no, speakerworks installed and used 5 of them, and then sold the car to RC



I only remember 4 but that was a long time ago. (one on horns, one on mid-bass one on each 15) In a mag article about the car Richard went over how he compared the Alpines to some expensive home amp and he said they were as good and then better after he tweaked them.

K


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah, the same man that said there are no sonic differences in amps  lol

you may be right about the number of amps in that car. I had the article but threw it away a while ago.


----------

